# What happened to "new posts" or "today's posts"?



## saxjd (May 21, 2005)

Can see them today?


----------



## jicaino (Sep 5, 2008)

New posts or "What's new" ain't working today. I get a message saying "SEARCHING HAS BEEN DISABLED"


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Me too...
Has a new 'bug' crawled out of the woodwork?


----------



## differencetone (Jul 15, 2009)

I was using "Todays Posts" under "Quick Links" and now that is gone . Please bring it back.


----------



## sonnymobleytrane (Jun 4, 2005)

I can't search any threads...I started a thread on this in the members section because it was the only area to come up.


----------



## Jonathan C. (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm having the same problem, can't do any searches. But I can view sections like Horns for sale, the Lounge etc.


----------



## jicaino (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah, the forum is fully functional although a pain in the butt to navigate due to the lack of search new posts capability.


----------



## Smooth Sop Berator (May 20, 2006)

+1 ^. rats!


----------



## jicaino (Sep 5, 2008)

Not to mention, with this font size you need a microscope and a telescope to discern where's new posts on the subforums! and to think I kinda laughed at Gary's "I can't read.." thread!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jicaino said:


> New posts or "What's new" ain't working today. I get a message saying "SEARCHING HAS BEEN DISABLED"


Yes, I am currently rebuilding the search index. I should have announced it, but I did not know that it will take all day for re-indexing.
Search should be on shortly, hang in there.



jicaino said:


> Not to mention, with this font size you need a microscope and a telescope to discern where's new posts on the subforums! and to think I kinda laughed at Gary's "I can't read.." thread!


There was another discussion topic of this. Why cant you use your browser's options or *ctrl*-*+* command?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Harri, 

I know that you are busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest right now, but I wanted to suggest that while you are tweaking the SEARCH functions, could you activate the TODAY'S POSTS function as well.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

It's back. Thanks Harri!


----------



## jicaino (Sep 5, 2008)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> ... busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest ....


I'm stealin that line if you don't mind. Thanks!

Harri, I noticed and thought that you guys were fixing the index. As for the size, I have to use my glasses anyway... I guess I miss the days when I could surf thru SOTW and look younger not using them :lol: Just teasin man!


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you Harri! *HUG* You're the best!


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

jicaino said:


> I'm stealin that line if you don't mind. Thanks!


Might as well, I stole it from someone else long ago!


----------



## evan1 (May 8, 2009)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Yes, I am currently rebuilding the search index. I should have announced it, but I did not know that it will take all day for re-indexing.
> Search should be on shortly, hang in there.
> 
> There was another discussion topic of this. Why cant you use your browser's options or *ctrl*-*+* command?


Any update on the data pre-changeover ? Is it all there now ? lLso can you add the search functionality of "posts started" ?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Hi Harri,
> 
> I know that you are busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest right now, but I wanted to suggest that while you are tweaking the SEARCH functions, could you activate the TODAY'S POSTS function as well.


Son of a gun, they took _Today's Posts_ away from registered users in vB4! it shows for people not logged-in, though.
As a reminder:
New Posts displays any unread/updated (new to you) threads. If you've read them all, or clicked "Mark Forums Read", then there won't be any unread posts to display until someone posts something.

Today's Posts, on the other hand, displays all threads that have had activity in the last 24 hours. Unread/updated threads will have bold titles.​Will put _*Today's Posts*_ into Quick Links where it was in previous version of vBulletin.



bandmommy said:


> Thank you Harri! *HUG* You're the best!


HUG? Acronym for _*H*ydrologische *U*ntersuchungs*g*ebiete der Schweiz_?
Thanks anyway,


----------



## CooolJazzz (Jul 20, 2008)

Harri...speaking of "Quick Links"...would it be possible to make the "Quick Links" tab show up regardless of which page you land on? 95% of my browsing here is done by way of the "New Posts" link...generally just keeping up on current and recent conversations. As it is now...I have to go to my profile page or to the main Forum page to find the Quick Links tab.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> HUG? Acronym for _*H*ydrologische *U*ntersuchungs*g*ebiete der Schweiz_?
> Thanks anyway,


Whatever that is, it sounds icky.

I won't give you any more hugs...


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Danke Harri!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

bandmommy said:


> Thank you Harri! *HUG* You're the best!


I just wanted to hear this again. 


CooolJazzz said:


> Harri...speaking of "Quick Links"...would it be possible to make the "Quick Links" tab show up regardless of which page you land on? 95% of my browsing here is done by way of the "New Posts" link...generally just keeping up on current and recent conversations. As it is now...I have to go to my profile page or to the main Forum page to find the Quick Links tab.


This requires some deeper digging. I'll be back in couple of days.


----------

